# MA. Flashing Light Permit



## Hummerslawncare (Dec 21, 2003)

Just wanted to let everyone know that the state of Mass. does offer a "Flashing light permit" although not mandatory it's a good thing to have as it has saved my a** in more ways than one. Everyone asks how do I get one? well this is the strange thing it's not offered on mass's wabsite and the only way to get one is go the the RMV personally and ask a Manger or Head and they will give you one and the graet thing is there FREE!!:waving:


----------



## P_Lo (Oct 6, 2005)

Hummerslawncare said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that the state of Mass. does offer a "Flashing light permit" although not mandatory it's a good thing to have as it has saved my a** in more ways than one. Everyone asks how do I get one? well this is the strange thing it's not offered on mass's wabsite and the only way to get one is go the the RMV personally and ask a Manger or Head and they will give you one and the graet thing is there FREE!!:waving:


Something FREE from the Commonwealth of Mass?. You better grab it.  I grew up in Springfield and left at 25. I never remember anything free.


----------



## mikemac (Dec 12, 2003)

are you serious? what rmv did you go to? also, what is the point of the permit? aren't we allowed to use amber flashing lights or does this permit allow us to use maybe clear?
Mike


----------



## Hummerslawncare (Dec 21, 2003)

*Permit*

Mikemac-my unle is head of the Leominster RMV and he got me and application filled it out got a permit within days! Free yes FREE . It allows you to have Flashing Amber or clear Lights as long as your not being dumb and pulling people over with them . But the local ploice love to stop me for amber flashing light while plowing and i flash this and they appoligize and I'm on my merry way.

Hope this helps!
Happy plowing


----------



## mikemac (Dec 12, 2003)

do you have hideaways? i have clears in the front and a pair of red and amber in the back tail lights. is this similar to what you got? you think i would be able to get a permit or is it a "nephew-uncle" thing.
Mike


----------



## Hummerslawncare (Dec 21, 2003)

*permit*

No it has nothing to do with relationship any joe shmo can just go in and get one having the strobes in your headlights qualify as wig-wags which are illegal however chang them to amber and your golden! I have the same setup you have only mine are amber in the front.


----------



## Oshkosh (Sep 11, 2005)

*Never heard of such a thing?*



Hummerslawncare said:


> No it has nothing to do with relationship any joe shmo can just go in and get one having the strobes in your headlights qualify as wig-wags which are illegal however chang them to amber and your golden! I have the same setup you have only mine are amber in the front.


 Hungh? I could understand a permit for red or blue here in Mass but amber?
I guess I have been lucky after plowing commercially on public roads for over 15 years and one to five units on the roads each year never have been pulled over for my lights? What does the permit say on it?


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

Hummerslawncare said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that the state of Mass. does offer a "Flashing light permit" although not mandatory it's a good thing to have as it has saved my a** in more ways than one. Everyone asks how do I get one? well this is the strange thing it's not offered on mass's wabsite and the only way to get one is go the the RMV personally and ask a Manger or Head and they will give you one and the graet thing is there FREE!!:waving:


If it's not mandatory why bother wasting your time at the RMV??? If not against the law why are you getting pulled over??? I'm just trying to use some logic here.

BTW Who would be dumb enough to pull over for a flashing amber light anyway? Why would you even try to pull someone over with an amber? This state is a pain in the @ss


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

I`ve been trying to get information about clear stobes, every one seems to have differant opinions about them. I have to agree with hummer if hi unk is head of the leominster RMV. I don`t have a permit yet, but I`m plowing for my town, plus I know some of the police officers.:salute:


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Ask the State Police about the flashing light questions- they are the DOT and will refer you to a DOT officer who can answer for you. Most local PD's don't have the time to train on things like that and don't encounter enough of it to bother.

Correction: "I believe it falls under the CMRs. I do know it is illegal for plow operators to have any color other than amber. for those plow guys that have the white strobes in there headlights and red strobes in the tailights there in violation of MGL c90 s7E." this is an excerpt from a police bulletin board http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?p=44617

I am trying to search the exact text in the MGL but not all is online yet.


----------



## SnowGuy73 (Apr 7, 2003)

I don't think you need a "flashing light permit" to plow in a parking lot, and there is no need to be driving down the road with your lights on.


----------



## johntwist (Feb 10, 2004)

I have a close friend who is a Trooper, I'm going to ask him about this and I'll post what I find out.

It seems silly to require a permit for amber, like someone said above, red or blue lights are another story. Nobody will "pull over" in Mass for someone flashing amber lights, according to my buddy the cop it's hard enough to get most people to stop with his blue lights. Common sense would say the cops would _want_ you to have some sort of amber light running for safety.

In terms of having your lights running while you're driving down the road, I say that's up to the guy driving the plow truck. I know some guys think you're a jacka$$ if you drive with them on, like you're trying to show off or something. I don't buy that because I know enough about people to know that nobody really cares. If the weather is bad, which it usually is when we're all out there, I keep my ambers ON, even when driving from one job to another. I want people to SEE me as soon as they can, and if increased visibility helps keep some idiot from pulling out in front of me or cutting me off while I have over 800 pounds hanging off my front end, then it's worth it.

I don't care what people think. Another thing is that at night on the highway while transporting the plow, I go slow, no faster than 60 usually. With my ambers on, people don't come flying up behind me and ride my a$$, they know right away I'm a plow vehicle and they give me a wide berth. Oh, and when the cops go by me, they usually wave :waving: , because they know that like them, I'm out there in the snow working so there's no reason for them to give me a hard time. JMO.......


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

The only lights you need a permit for are red or blue flashing. The permit is issued by the RMV with a letter of approval by your local Chief of Police. Also Chapter 90 Sec 7 (Emergency Flashers) states that the front and rear lights flash simultaneously, meaning that alternating flashing strobes in the rear tail lights are illegal (technically...). There is no need for a permit for an amber light on a plow truck.

As a police officer, I have never (and never heard of) anyone pulling over a plow truck for having flashing amber lights, or hideaway strobes for that matter. But there are always the exceptions...


----------



## bgingras (Jan 16, 2004)

I've read through the MGL sections on vehicle lighting and can only find restrictions on red and blue, nothing for yellow(amber) clear, or even green. A friend of mine was thinking of adding some green to his bar, and I can't blame him, people don't pay attention to yellow any more, a different color may wake them up. I have been checking around for a green lense for my whelen eldge to ad just one green strobe to the mix also.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

I was talking to a cop who said it's mandatory to have a flashing light on your truckwhen plowing. Even someone plowing their own driveway.


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

that can't be right - on your own property you can do what you want.


----------



## mikemac (Dec 12, 2003)

over the summer i installed 4 hidewaways in my taillights. it's a 99 silverado so i have the amber directional. in each taillight, i put one strobe in the brake light and one in the amber directional. i have it set up so when i flip the switch, the two strobes in the brake lighit flash red together, and the two strobes in the amber light flash together. a local cop told me that he doesn't have a problem with the red flashing, however i've heard that guys have got fined up to 1000 bucks for red flashing taillights. i think i'm going to move the strobes in the brake light to my reverse lights (clear). then i'll have clear and amber. you guys think that's a safer idea? anyone running something similar?


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

People don't pay attention to amber anymore becausre it's overused- every guy with a plow has amber lights running all night during a storm and every tow truck runs them way too often- the public is desensitised to them.

The cop saying you need them all the time is wrong- on public ways only- never on private property. Almost all motorvehicle laws are moot on private property.

As top the green lights, I would check the law first. Don;t think you can use green- I think you can only use amber legally in MA. The code online is incomplete- not all chapters are available. I'm going to bug my state trooper DOT friend this week about this- he'll know for sure and I'll see if I can;t get the exact wording for here.
I know this- Red is fire, blue is police, purple is hearse.


----------



## meathead1134 (Nov 12, 2004)

By reading this whole thread I have heard both yes and no answers. Here is what I do. While I'm driving I don't have on my light. As I approach a customers lot I turn them on about 500 to 1000 feet prior to me making an entrance. I keep them on when plowing, I turn them off as soon as I complete the job.


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

Be careful with green. Nothing says you can't have green, but nothing says you can. It is ok to have amber for a plow. There is nothing that says you can have green. Be careful. People may see your green lights and mistake you for a security vehicle. 

Again, the guys that abuse their lights are the ones that get giged...


----------



## dumper (Jan 5, 2005)

*Permit is required in NJ!!*

http://www.state.nj.us/mvc/forms/busser/BLC-57.pdf

Permit has to be obtained from the Cheif of Police in the town it is being used in. Penalty is quite high for use without a permit.


----------



## Hummerslawncare (Dec 21, 2003)

*Light Permit*

I am going to figure out how to operate my computer scanner and scan my permit and the application and post it so everyone will be able to see what I am talking about.


----------



## Winter Land Man (Aug 9, 2005)

cjasonbr said:


> that can't be right - on your own property you can do what you want.


You back into the road right?


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

My best friend is a Ma Trooper and according to him the law reads that you can have amber and clear facing any direction. You can have no blue or green(which is for security). You are allowed to have red facing rear only.


----------



## mikemac (Dec 12, 2003)

are you sure about the red facing the rear?


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

*mass yellow light permit number*

went to the hadley branch of the mass rmv. Returned some plates and asked aboyt a yellow light permit. After 15 min w/ her on the phone she gave me a number and some lady's name. I called and she said she'd mail me a application for the permit.

(617) 351-9913


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

mikemac said:


> are you sure about the red facing the rear?


yeah, I really question the red, but I see how easily it could be since too many vehicles have red tail/directional as a single light.

I have been told traffic breakers (alturnating brake and backups) are illegal and clear facing forward is illegal.

Ask your friend exactly where in the State laws it is- if you can get a copy. I'm working on it myself.


----------



## chris k (Nov 5, 2002)

Yes I am sure about the red. It can only be rear facing though. It is no different than your truck with the flashers on. I will see if I can get a copy of the law and post it.


----------



## massbowtie (Feb 19, 2003)

*which way which color*

ive plowed a few years in mass,20 or so.i used to drive tow truck and worked for the mass.state police a while back.one of our trucks we put a whelen strobe bar on,back when the strobes first came out.we set the front of the bar up all green and used to have cars move over for you if you came up behind them,never had a problem until the state started doing truck inspections for towing contracts and we were told no blue,green,white or red flashing forward.you could have anything but blue flash to the rear.this was from a mass state truck team officer.we also used to have wig-wags(flashing headlights) to get down the breakdown lane and they had no problem with those either until they started the inspections.on my plow truck i run green,white and amber flashing forward in parking lots only and have never had a problem.i also flash red,green,amber and white to the rear and use those backing out into traffic etc. never had a problem with state or locals,ive actually been complimented by locals.i dont think its law that green is for security only but thats just my opinion.ive forgotten to kill the lights leaving a job but it doesnt take too long before i notice the switch is still on and dont drive around with them on.


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

There is nothing in the law about green, security or otherwise. It only specifies red and blue. 

Like I said before, most guys wont harass you for strobes in the tail lights. Technically they are supposed to flash at the same time, but most have it alternate. You shouldn't have any problems with that setup. Same thing for strobes in the front corners. Just use some common sense when doing up lights. Don't put anything but amber on the lightbar. Although there is nothing about green, I have heard of troopers stopping trucks for green.


----------



## mikemac (Dec 12, 2003)

hummerlawncare, i went to the RMV and there is no such permit for amber strobe lighting. the only permit they have is one for blue and red lights, mostly for off duty cops and firefighters i would imagine.

like i said, i think your uncle hooked up up with one of those permits and not one that the average plow pusher can obtain.


----------



## SNHSERV05 (Dec 17, 2005)

*flashing light permit*

first why would you want all that white flash to the front of a vehicle while plowing? only need amber over the top, the more light flash to the front the more blindness by the white flakes you will have, I can see all the flash to the rear because god only knows people will always say I didnt see him when you back into them


----------



## Sparky925 (Aug 30, 2002)

Here is what Mass Highway uses for trucks working for them

All hired snow and ice equipment, while employed by MassHighway, shall have a minimum of one amber flashing light mounted on the cab roof or highest practical point of the vehicle. Amber flashers must be visible to both oncoming and overtaking traffic and shall have a minimum of 32 candlepower and a flashing frequency of 50 to 60 times per minute.

Vehicles that have a tare weight of 10,000 pounds or greater shall have a minimum of two additional flashing red lights mounted on either side of the rear assemblage no less than six feet above the roadway and shall have a minimum of 21 candlepower and be no less than six inches in diameter. All vehicle lights must conform to MGL C.90, S.7E and 540 CMR S.22.


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Interesting. It's the


Sparky925 said:


> All vehicle lights must conform to MGL C.90, S.7E and 540 CMR S.22.


 That I'm trying to get a copy of- it's not completely online in the state's webpage/database. That's where the light's usage regulations are spelled out.


----------



## Sparky925 (Aug 30, 2002)

Here is the link for red/blue light law in Mass 
I can not find anything about Amber lights at all

http://www.mass.gov/legis/laws/mgl/90-7e.htm


----------



## JPLTrucking (Feb 10, 2005)

Thats because there is nothing for Amber...


----------



## douglasl330 (Oct 4, 2005)

This is my understanding of the permit (I actually looked into getting one 10 years ago)---They are for forward facing lights--call firefighters use them(red) and off-duty police for working details in own vehicles (blue). And this is all the permit is good for period!!!!!!--- Now for the green thing--security in the eastern part of the state-- when you go out West everything changes--I believe that in rural areas out west the call E.M.T. responding to a call in his own vehicle has a green light. This is just to stir the pot even more!!!! Any of our upstate N.Y. want to chime in on the green thing.

Let's all think snow since Friday was a dud!!!:bluebounc


----------

